# Colloquial vs Standard Arabic



## JLanguage

For anyone who's interested the following is a nice overview of Arabic dialects, if a bit technical at times:

http://arabworld.nitle.org/texts.php?module_id=1&reading_id=113&sequence=1


----------



## BasedowLives

i'd like to start up with arabic.

the 2 options i have are "egyptian arabic" and "eastern arabic" 

which one do you advise i go with?


----------



## Jana337

Could you shed some light on your motives? And what's your target level, approximately? Touristy vocab, or do you want to read newspapers? Are you inherently interested in a particular Arab-speaking country? Are you planning on taking courses, or do you want to teach yourself?

Jana


----------



## BasedowLives

Sorry, i guess i should've been more specific.  As of right now, it would be just touristy and a little conversation. 

And if i get good at it, i'd like to be able to possibly work with translation. (may sound like a long shot, but how many native USA citizens can speak arabic in the USA) Which dialect is spoken in the countries that are most politically charged? (meaning the most likely to hear when i watch tv.  seeing as how tv will probably be the only chance i get to listen to it)

I have CD's, (so all audio, no reading).  If i eventually get verbal communication decent, i may go buy more resources to learn how to read/write it as well.


----------



## cherine

If you wish to become a translator, then I guess literary Arabic is best for you. This is the written language, common between all Arab countries.
As for the spoken language/dialects, they are so many. The most common is Egyptian (due to the large production of movies and songs since long time ago) and lebanese (eastern Arabic) again because of the songs  (definitly Arabs love arts) 
As for "politically charged" countries... well, i guess they all are. Egypt, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan...
So you go ahead, and start with the written language, and then see where you go from there.
Good luck


----------



## българин

hmm....what is the closest dialect to MSA?? i've always wondered that, but everyone keeps telling me their dialect is closest...


----------



## greg from vancouver

hmmm... depends on your criteria... go to Wikipedia, search for the term "Arabic dialects" and you'll find a laundry list of information about the different dialects.  I find it a fascinating article.  [can't post weblinks in this forum, or I would]

To answer your question... from a grammar standpoint, I have no idea-- I think the've all diverged so much from MSA that the question becomes somewhat moot.  

From a spoken/accent standpoint, you're right, I think most of the dialects like to claim that theirs is the most unchanged.  I read a recent article that said that Iraqi Arabic is probably closest to the Arabic of hundreds of years ago.

As usual, wait for a native to answer.

Greg


----------



## Josh_

Yeah, many Arabs will claim that their dialect is the closest.  Here is an educated answer/opinion by a professor of Arabic who claims, after many many years of studying Arabic and its dialects, that no dialect is any closer than the others to MSA.

Go to "Presentation by Kristen Brustad (Part 2)."


----------



## elroy

Thanks for that link, Josh!  I am in complete agreement with everything that the woman says - you will find that most of it overlaps with the stuff I've been scattering on these forums.   I would strongly recommend listening to her presentation to anyone interested in having many of the most common rumors about Arabic dispelled.


----------



## Hibou57

*Moderator's note :*
*This post was the starter of a new thread. I thought I'd merge threads for conciseness.*
*Please, guys, before starting a new thread, don't forget to search for the subject in the forum, to avoid redundancies and repetitions.*
*Thanks.*


This is a short question...

Many threads here and else where in the web talk about the differences between MSA and dialects. But two paradoxical statements live in the same time :

1) Dialects are based upon MSA and are most time a simplification of MSA _(appart of abbreviations which are loosy)_

2) People speaking different dialects does not understand each-other.

If dialects are really based upon MSA, what is the phenomenon interfere with comprehension between different dialects ?

Is it a matter of conjugation ? A matter of functional words _(the ones shorts and very commons, used to express logical relations for example)_. Or is it just vocabulary ?

What I would like, is not to discuss only about what relates dialects and MSA, but an answer to this paradox.

What is the most common percentage of comprehension between two dialects ?


----------



## Taalib

Some Arabic dialects are difficult to comprehend because they integrate elements of languages other than MSA. For instance, the Maghribi dialect in Morocco, with its rich Berber influence and far distance from the historical "core" of classical Arabic speakers in the Arab east, is often regarded by Arabic snobs as utterly corrupted.

In addition, even though other dialects may be based on a more fundamental understanding of MSA conventions, pronunciation and word choice have all evolved in different directions. This is one source of confusion, and I'd put my money on these two as explaining much of the incomprehension.


----------



## Anatoli

Someone said on a blog and it was confirmed here that Eastern Arabic dialects are mutually comprehensible to a large extent (but never 100%), there is a lot of common vocab, some very common words across dialects but different from MSA, the most used are different, notoriously the word for "what", so you need a little a bit of exposure to that particlular dialect if you know only one of them. With Maghriby - it's also pronunciation of the common Arabic words (dropping and changing vowels), which also makes them incomprehensive and as Taalib said the vocabulary. Grammar is even more simplified in Western dialects - there is no dual, for example.

I think grammar differences can be described in from a few sentences to one page. Most of the time it's less forms but sometimes it is a bit different method to express the same thing - e.g. negation of verbs or present tense forms are different from MSA. Indicative, subjunctive and jussive forms coincide in dialects, as well as in casual MSA - tashrabii(na) - you (female) drink. In brackets, I put the ending, which is in indicative mode in MSA only but is not strictly followed, similar to case endings.

I personally find the vocab difference - the biggest obstacle in mastering dialects, besides you can mostly pick them up from speech, not from books or dictionaries.

EDIT:
Natives and advanced users may give you a better description.


----------



## Hibou57

Taalib said:


> Some Arabic dialects are difficult to comprehend because they integrate elements of languages other than MSA. [...]
> 
> In addition, even though other dialects may be based on a more fundamental understanding of MSA conventions, pronunciation and word choice have all evolved in different directions.[...]


Many, many thanks for your answer Taalib  I think the first statement is the one who best suit the original question (the second statement being more obvious, although worth to note too)



			
				Anatoli said:
			
		

> it is a bit different method to express the same thing - e.g. negation of verbs or present tense forms are different from MSA. Indicative, subjunctive and jussive forms coincide in dialects, as well as in casual MSA - tashrabii(na) - you (female) drink


And as so much thanks too Anatoli... I had suspected this, but was not really sure...

You've said an other big thing : 


			
				Anatoli said:
			
		

> I think grammar differences can be described in from a few sentences to one page


That is very good to know  You made me happy this night  _(Taalib too, of course)_


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

Concerning maghribi dialects,I would like to say that I don't really agree that they are that far from classical.
The main causes of incomprehension with eastern Arabic speakers are:
-Pronounciation and accent:A lot of sukkuns;the rythm is very different,and it is very hard to distinguish short vowels from long vowels
-A particular lexicon: Borrowings from French,Spanish and Berber
-conjugation of the 1rst person at present tense
nekteb/neketbu= I write/we write  instead of akteb/nekteb


But in many other aspects,Maghrebi dialects are closer to classical than eastern Arabic is

I will take Northern Moroccan (Tangiers) as an example,because to my ears it's the most conservative in Morocco
-Exclusive pronounciation of Qaf
-The conservation of diphtongs (eg:"bayn" instead of "biin"=between;"sayf"instead of "siif"=sword,"fawq" instead of "fuuq" or "fuug"...etc etc
-Many expressions which are not borrowings from classical,but have always been used in this dialect such as: Li 'anna,Bi 'anna, etc
-The conservation of the "hamza" practically all the time(eg=3aa2ila)
-Many words slighty modified in eastern dialects conserve theit classical form in this dialect.


----------



## Anatoli

Hibou57 said:


> ...
> You've said an other big thing :
> 
> That is very good to know  You made me happy this night  _(Taalib too, of course)_


You're welcome, I hope you understood that I meant if you had MSA background, then it is easy to understand dialectal grammar, the other way around is not true, IMHO 


Thanks, Tariq_Ibn_zyad

Agree with your point, there are features that make Western Arabic closer to classical but Western pronunciation is still harder to follow than Eastern dialects to my ear and there are a bit more words that are different from MSA, compared to Eastern dialects.

Pronunciation of Q - it makes it harder to understand when it is skipped altogether like in Northern Egyptian but sort of not hard to follow when it is replaced with G, like in some other dialects.

You are right about diphthongs, they are a bit of a problem but I learned some common mappings.

From what I gather, Najdi (Riyadh, Saudi Arabia) and one of the Levantine dialects are probably the closest to MSA. Egyptian, though a bit further away from Levantine and Gulf dialects is widely understood in  the Arab world and known due to popular movies and songs. Some sources claim it is the spoken lingua franca for Arabs, I am not sure how true it is.


----------



## Taalib

As an addendum, it should be noted that there are sub-regional varieties of Eastern Arabic dialect that pronounce the "qaf" as well.  In Jordan, for instance, there are four major branches of spoken Arabic that qualify as dialects.  The Palestinian variety, spoken mainly in Amman, Irbid, and Zarqa', does indeed elide the "qaf" into "hamza" (and approximates the "Eastern" Arabic often discussed by linguists) but there are other kinds spoken by the Bedouin, the hadari, and the fallahin that actually pronounce this letter.  There are also areas in the West Bank that exhibit this pronunciational convention, well within the geographic boundaries of the Palestinian spoken language.


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

> Agree with your point, there are features that make Western Arabic closer to classical but Western pronunciation is still harder to follow than Eastern dialects to my ear and there are a bit more words that are different from MSA, compared to Eastern dialects.


As you said it's a mather of ears,To my ears,eastern Arabic,especially Syrian Damascene sounds very funny,and tends to over exagerate long vowels.A kind of "sung" arabic,while we,in Morocco hardly pronounce any vowels.



> Pronunciation of Q - it makes it harder to understand when it is skipped altogether like in Northern Egyptian but sort of not hard to follow when it is replaced with G, like in some other dialects.


I agree,I just took the example of Tangiers to show to similarity with Fus7a.In my region we tend to use "G" 60% of the time.




> You are right about diphthongs, they are a bit of a problem but I learned some common mappings.


In practically all dialects "aw" becomes "uu" or "oo" and "ay" becommes "ii" or "ee"



> From what I gather, Najdi (Riyadh, Saudi Arabia) and one of the Levantine dialects are probably the closest to MSA. Egyptian, though a bit further away from Levantine and Gulf dialects is widely understood in  the Arab world and known due to popular movies and songs. Some sources claim it is the spoken lingua franca for Arabs, I am not sure how true it is.


I think that Bedwin is the closest to MSA.despite the pronounciation of some letters,its vocabulary,its grammar and its syntax is extremely close to MSA.
as you said Egyptian appears to be the most widely understood,although not everybody watches egyptian soaps and listens to umm kulthum.


----------



## Anatoli

Tariq_Ibn_zyad said:


> As you said it's a mather of ears,To my ears,eastern Arabic,especially Syrian Damascene sounds very funny,and tends to over exagerate long vowels.A kind of "sung" arabic,while we,in Morocco hardly pronounce any vowels.


...
I prefer them to be sung, so that I could hear 



Tariq_Ibn_zyad said:


> I think that Bedwin is the closest to MSA.despite the pronounciation of some letters,its vocabulary,its grammar and its syntax is extremely close to MSA.
> as you said Egyptian appears to be the most widely understood,although not everybody watches egyptian soaps and listens to umm kulthum.



You're right, Najdi and Bedouin are identical but Najdi is more modern and urban and Bedouin more rustic and traditional, if I am not mistaken but I mean Sa`udi Bedouins, not sub-Saharan.

Back on the topic, my guess is sooner or later, globalisation becomes more of an issue with the Arabic language as well. Learned words are penetrating speech, the more educated, well read you are and common colloquial words are used in print and upgraded to "official" status. There will be diglossia for quite some time but I don't see it happening for ever, otherwise it will contradict all the evolution laws, he-he   (No purist can hold the amount of written and spoken word but media helps to spread it) Fortunately or unfortunately, one form of speech usually dominates others, it would happen sooner, if there was stability in the middle East and more communication between countries. There is no single dominating dialect in the Arab world but differences are smoothened out, not deepened with the time, also, taking into account that Arabic united dissimilar groups of languages (I don't think Algerians and Yemenis ever belonged to the same tribe) and then some dialects appeared, then you can see the trend.


----------



## MarcB

I think it is almost impossible to determine which dialects are closer to fus7a see Josh’ post 


Josh Adkins said:


> Yeah, many Arabs will claim that their dialect is the closest. Here is an educated answer/opinion by a professor of Arabic who claims, after many many years of studying Arabic and its dialects, that no dialect is any closer than the others to MSA.





Josh Adkins said:


> Go to "Presentation by Kristen Brustad (Part 2)."


Some aspects of Eastern are closer to fus7a and some aspects of Western are closer.
Many dialects are mutually intelligible at least to some extent.
Arabic is usually divided into Iraqi and Eastern Gulf, with some Persian loan words. Levantine sometimes with Egyptian, Turkish and French loan words.
Western with Berber, Spanish and French loan words. Libya and Tunisia also have Italian loan words.
Of course many of the loan words exist in countries not mentioned.
The following letters differ from each lahaja and from fus7a : ق,ض,ث,ذ,ظ the sounds of Θ Δ like English th of this and th of that. They are t,th,z,d depending on the dialect. Most Levantine speakers pronounce ة as eh and while non-Levantine speakers say ah.
You will see the lahajat are not so different after all. The problem is more with pronunciation not vocabulary. Vowels have variations from one place to another. None of the variants is random as some might have you believe. They have rules just as fus7adoes but they are often different and the grammar has been simplified. If you compare the vocabulary there is a small percentage of words that are found in any one variant and not the others, probably less than five percent.. This occurs in all languages. If you learn basic and frequently used phrases in several variants you will be able to carry on a conversation. Some examples of what to expect: Western sbah il kher, eastern sabah il kher. Ramadhan,Ramadan,Ramazan are all the same holiday. Gulf samach is samak elsewhere. Finally qlem,qalam,galam and ‘alam are the same word, pen. So you can see how the variants are still the same language and they would all be written the same way. You can also see why when spoken quickly some of the people may not understand each other while others do. Arabic is based on three letter root words and unwritten vowels are added to finalize the meaning. In most of the examples the root is the same. In some a letter is pronounced differently but the root remains intact. There is also a continuum as one goes from east to west or from west to east. To illustrate Libyan Arabic is a blend of Egyptian and Tunisian. I have also noticed that when people speak their dialect deliberately they can communicate with people who they normally have trouble understanding. Finally The Bedouin of most countries have closer lahajat than sedentary people. This site has free textbooks which compare Eastern to Western and Egyptian to Levantine.


----------



## Anatoli

I found this interesting reasearch on Arabic diglossia, similarities between fuS-HA and `ammiyya and and the trends:

http://www-personal.umich.edu/%7Eandyf/digl_96.htm



> Another phenomenon that receives attention is the so-called *"Middle Arabic"* or *"Educated Formal Arabic"*, that is a very classicized version of dialect or a very colloquialized version of MSA...


and 


> One thing that everyone agrees upon is that the national dialects are undergoing a leveling process and that there are a lot of recent borrowings from MSA into the dialects.


That's in line with what I said in my previous post but the author said it better.


----------



## zj73

Actually, everybody understands al-fusha, so you won't need to speak in Masri even in Egypt. However, sometimes you might need to _understand_ it because although everyone understands al-fusha, not everybody can speak it fluently.


----------



## jack_1313

zj73 said:


> Actually, everybody understands al-fusha, so you won't need to speak in Masri even in Egypt. However, sometimes you might need to _understand_ it because although everyone understands al-fusha, not everybody can speak it fluently.


A foreigner might not _need_ to speak Egyptian dialect, but speaking only or mostly Fusha comes with its own share of difficulties and inconveniences (and I should know!).


----------



## Ali Smith

jack_1313 said:


> A foreigner might not _need_ to speak Egyptian dialect, but speaking only or mostly Fusha comes with its own share of difficulties and inconveniences (and I should know!).


Really? Like what?


----------



## apricots

Ali Smith said:


> Really? Like what?



You sound weird to regular people. It's harder to express yourself in a natural manner because people don't really express themselves in fus7a. In some countries and areas, people are more apt to speak to you in English if you start speaking fus7a. It also sounds super weird when an Arabic learner gets stuck and resorts to fus7a. For native speakers, their local language is their matrix language and fus7a is embedded and it's jarring when it occurs the other way around in learners. 

I'm of the belief that no student should learn to speak fus7a if you actually want to use Arabic to function in an Arabic speaking country.


----------



## WadiH

apricots said:


> You sound weird to regular people. It's harder to express yourself in a natural manner because people don't really express themselves in fus7a. In some countries and areas, people are more apt to speak to you in English if you start speaking fus7a. It also sounds super weird when an Arabic learner gets stuck and resorts to fus7a. For native speakers, their local language is their matrix language and fus7a is embedded and it's jarring when it occurs the other way around in learners.



This is a perennial topic on this forum (I think the original thread went on for dozens of pages!).  I think there's some exaggeration over how 'weird' or 'awkward' or 'jarring' it is.  But even if was, if you're good enough at fusha to be able to conduct conversations in it, then you might as well learn a dialect because it shouldn't be a huge challenge at that point.



apricots said:


> I'm of the belief that no student should learn to speak fus7a if you actually want to use Arabic to function in an Arabic speaking country.



Or you can learn fusha and then teach yourself a dialect!


----------



## Hemza

It may sound awkward to the tiny minority of native speakers which wishes that فصحى/formal Arabic (whatever how one calls it, dialects and فصحى are part of a continuum and not two different and opposable things) remains to the only place it deserves according to them: historical books. A part from them, I rather noticed that people are amazed and impressed when a non native speaker speaks to them in formal Arabic. I suppose the only awkwardness a native speaker may feel is whenever he is unable to reply with the same fluency as the non native speaker interlocutor. A non native speaker is rarely judged the same way a native speaker is. A native speaker talking فصحى is expected to not speak like books in daily life hence people may find it odd that one suddenly decide to speak فصحى because they may think he/she tries to sound "smarter" but coming from a non native speaker, the expected reaction shall be different. And I think this goes for all languages, including English otherwise expressions like "posh accent" wouldn't exist . If I were to talk very formal English, I don't think native speakers would make fun of me. But if a native English speaker did, the reaction would be different (of course, it does according to the context).


----------



## Ali Smith

apricots said:


> I'm of the belief that no student should learn to speak fus7a if you actually want to use Arabic to function in an Arabic speaking country.


Did you know that الفصحى is the most widely understood variety of Arabic, even more widely understood than the Cairene dialect? If you learn to speak الفصحى you will never have any trouble making yourself understood in the Arab world.

However, you may wish to learn to _understand_ the dialect of the area you find yourself in, for the simple reason that not all Arabs are capable of speaking الفصحى fluently. So, educated Arabs will have no trouble replying to you in الفصحى but less educated Arabs will respond in their local dialect.

However, you will never need to be able to _speak_ a dialect.


----------



## Interprete

Ali Smith said:


> However, you will never need to be able to _speak_ a dialect.


Actually you will, unless you intend to limit your interactions to purely functional, service-related exchanges with strangers you don’t intend to befriend.
If you go to Egypt with the intention to live there for a while, make friends and experience the local life, there is no way around the Egyptian dialect. You simply won’t belong in any conversation within a group of Egyptians if you’re the only sore thumb sticking out with your fus7a in between two jokes cracked in 3ammeya. There is the cold, mathematical view which you describe to the effect that there are theoretically more people in the Arab world likely to understand fus7a than Egyptian (which is disputable imho), and there is reality on the ground.


----------



## Ali Smith

Interprete said:


> Actually you will, unless you intend to limit your interactions to purely functional, service-related exchanges with strangers you don’t intend to befriend.
> If you go to Egypt with the intention to live there for a while, make friends and experience the local life, there is no way around the Egyptian dialect. You simply won’t belong in any conversation within a group of Egyptians if you’re the only sore thumb sticking out with your fus7a in between two jokes cracked in 3ammeya. There is the cold, mathematical view which you describe to the effect that there are theoretically more people in the Arab world likely to understand fus7a as opposed to Egyptian (which is disputable imho), and there is reality on the ground.


I completely agree. That's why I explicitly stated that you may wish to learn to _understand_ the local dialect.


----------



## Aleppan

Ali Smith is spot on. You will NEVER need to speak a dialect. But sometimes you will need to UNDERSTAND the dialect of the Arabs you are talking to.


----------



## Interprete

Ali Smith said:


> I completely agree. That's why I explicitly stated that you may wish to learn to _understand_ the local dialect.


You don’t agree with me since I’m saying it’s clearly not enough to understand it if you reply to people in MSA. You just can’t crack a joke in MSA, make friendly fun of someone in MSA, intervene in the middle of a heated discussion in dialect by suddenly throwing out MSA stuff. I’ve seen it when I lived in Egypt, I’ve seen those groups of foreign students who came only equipped with MSA and trying to socialize in MSA, and this severely limited their inclusion in groups of local Egyptians. The only ones who were successful at spending all their evenings at cafes with Egyptians, and who were invited to the North Coast by those same Egyptians, were those who did their best to sound like locals. The others stayed behind.
Now some people are perfectly happy sticking with MSA and satisfied with the odd 4-line conversation with a random street seller or shop-keeper that they may have over the course of their day, and spending the rest of their time on their own. But that’s probably not what most people are after when they go to Egypt.


----------



## cherine

I totally agree with Interprete. And I would like to add that this is not only restricted to Egypt. I believe the same applies to all countries, Arab or not. The more you speak the language or dialect, the more you can interact with the people, and vice versa. 
I met many foreigners in Egypt, one of them was a French woman who had learned Arabic in Jordan and could only speak Levantine, not fus7a, but she could still have longer and more natural conversations with Egyptians more than other foreigners who only spoke fus7a. Last year I heard a Turkish lamenting the time and effort he spent learning fus7a when no one uses it: when he went to buy a bottle of water and said أريد زجاجة ماء he was told why are talking like this and why don’t you just say عايز إزازة مَيّة. He’s been living in Egypt for many years now, and speaks excellent colloquial (he can even fight and swear in colloquial). He has many friends, he goes out with them and have good time. I’m sure his social life here would have been much more limited if had stuck to speaking fus7a.

Another point: to actually have a conversation with someone, we need to speak a common language. If one speaks fus7a and the other speaks in his dialect (any dialect) one of them at least in bound to not understand the other and the conversation is bound to become difficult and end far faster than if they were “on the same linguistic page”, if I may put it this way.


Aleppan said:


> You will NEVER need to speak a dialect. But sometimes you will need to UNDERSTAND the dialect of the Arabs you are talking to.


Well, I guess it depends on what you need or what kind of interactions you’re having in mind. So, if one is just a passerby (a tourist) then he certainly doesn’t even need to learn anything, and he can get buy with even broken English and gestures. But if you’re going to stay some place for more than a few weeks or months, then the more you learn the local language or dialect, the more interaction you’ll be able to have.

It is commonly known in Egypt that many of the Egyptians who work(ed) abroad, either in Iraq, the Gulf or Algeria speak more or less well the dialect of the country were they lived, even in the times when the Egyptian dialect was the one understood by almost everyone. And that’s because being understood is not enough to establish communication, one also needs to understand what’s being said to him.


----------



## Ali Smith

cherine said:


> When he went to buy a bottle of water and said أريد زجاجة ماء he was told why are talking like this and why don’t you just say عايز إزازة مَيّة.


But was he understood when he said أريد زجاجة ماء?


cherine said:


> And that’s because being understood is not enough to establish communication, one also needs to understand what’s being said to him.


You’re right. That’s why it is often useful to be able to understand the local dialect. I’ve stated this repeatedly.


----------



## tracer2

Ali Smith said:


> *You’re right. That’s why it is often useful to be able to understand the local dialect. I’ve stated this repeatedly.*


I don't see how it's possible to "understand" a local dialect, but not be able to speak it - don't the two skills go hand in hand, at least to a certain elevated degree?  

Is the following scenario really realistic?
An Egyptian fully fluent in his dialect but "understanding " fuSHa.
A westerner fluent in fuSHa but "understanding " Egyptian dialect.
The two communicate in the following way:

The westerner asks the Egyptian a question in fuSHA which the Egyptian understands (but can't speak) while the Egyptian answers the westerner using Egyptian dialect which the westerner understands (but can't speak).  To me, that's such an unrealistic scenario it sounds almost comical.  I've never come across such a situation in the real world.

That's almost like saying...._."Thomas speaks fluent Arabic....but can't understand a word of it."  _


----------



## Konstantinos

tracer2 said:


> I don't see how it's possible to "understand" a local dialect, but not be able to speak it - don't the two skills go hand in hand, at least to a certain elevated degree?



Yes, according to a research I did read, the factor could be minimum 0.8.

For example, if you understand 90% of the listening, this implies that your speaking would be between 72% -  90%.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

I have the impression when I read you that there are not native arabic speakers in the world? In fact the native language of people who live in Arab countries is a dialect, right?

Even the MSA is not a native language? So I suppose it must be even worse concerning classical Arabic?

I had already noticed that some had difficulty understanding classical Arabic because of the influence of the MSA but if I understood correctly the influence of the dialects is even worse?

This explains why many questions remain unanswered in the forum ... and why certain sentences are understood differently despite that sometimes they are simple ...

And sometimes there is no way to know what is correct understanding ... sometimes there are contradictions between what some understand and the meaning that dictionaries indicate ...


----------



## analeeh

Ibn Nacer said:


> Salut,
> 
> I have the impression when I read you that there are not native arabic speakers in the world? In fact the native language of people who live in Arab countries is a dialect, right?


In some sense, yes. But in another sense, no. This has been the topic of endless threads here.



Ibn Nacer said:


> Even the MSA is not a native language? So I suppose it must be even worse concerning classical Arabic?
> 
> I had already noticed that some had difficulty understanding classical Arabic because of the influence of the MSA but if I understood correctly the influence of the dialects is even worse?
> 
> This explains why many questions remain unanswered in the forum ... and why certain sentences are understood differently despite that sometimes they are simple ...
> 
> And sometimes there is no way to know what is correct understanding ... sometimes there are contradictions between what some understand and the meaning that dictionaries indicate ...


I think you would have this problem with any old form of a language. Ask a native French speaker about a long-extinct and obscure syntactical quirk or a word that is no longer used and you'll get a range of responses, some of them correct (because their intuition happens to be right or because of education) and some of them not so correct. The problem with Classical Arabic is that it's so tied up with notions of what is correct usage now that you'll get people insisting that native speakers today should abide by whatever appeared in Lisan al-Arab seven hundred years ago or in Sibawayhi a thousand years ago.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

analeeh said:


> The problem with Classical Arabic is that it's so tied up with notions of what is correct usage now that you'll get people insisting that native speakers today should abide by whatever appeared in Lisan al-Arab seven hundred years ago or in Sibawayhi a thousand years ago.


There are even whole books devoted to correct use and it seems to me that this is very important otherwise anyone can say anything without being able to know if what he says is correct or not. And it is possible that everyone understands him differently...

Without references/authorities, errors are introduced into the language and spread and we will no longer be able to understand each other...

But there is also this problem with MSA (although it is modern): several questions remain unanswered in the forum and sometimes when there are answers, they diverge, each person has his own understanding ... And sometimes there are even contradictions with modern dictionaries ...

So in this case how to know what is the understanding that is correct? Is there an authority? A reference ?

How will people be able to communicate with each other if everyone has their own understanding and there is no way to know what is the correct understanding?

The situation is therefore already difficult between MSA and classical Arabic but I see that it is even worse with the dialects ...

We sometimes read that Arabic is a language spoken and understood by millions of people in the world but is this really the case?

Is the Arabic language a living language?


----------



## jack_1313

Here’s my ramblings on the topic:

I have been engaged with Arabic for roughly fifteen years, the last seven or eight through my fulltime translation work. Although I have been living in Jordan for almost six years now, I still mostly speak pausal Fusha (i.e. Fusha without case markers whenever they can be avoided). I use plenty of dialect-inspired simplifications and common dialect structures, phrases, and words, but my verbs, pronouns, relative pronouns, and pronunciation are all Fusha or gravitate towards it. My idiolect is probably at least 85% Fusha, especially once the conversation continues past a minute or so. I speak Fusha for the same reason that Arabs speak their own dialects when they go to other Arab countries: it’s easier. I spend all day reading and writing Arabic, so it’s unnatural – and frankly just a pain in the ass – to massively adjust the way I communicate after hours.

I also don’t feel the same need that some foreigners do to "sound like a Jordanian" or see that as a particularly useful goal for most students whose prospects aren't limited to this country. In a world where every Arab speaks their own version of the language that reflects their geographical origins, I don’t feel too bad about speaking mine. (If a foreigner learned Irish English or African English and then came to Australia, would we tell them that they should try to speak like an Australian?)

However, I totally agree with everyone who says that the ideal situation is to be very good in both a dialect and Fusha. Sometimes I can’t understand people because their accent or dialect is too strong or they're speaking too quickly, and it is annoying. It’s also hard for me to follow conversations among Jordanians. But we are all constrained by the limits of reality, and the foreigners I know who are very strong in Arabic are strong in dialect or Fusha, not both. This point even applies to Arabs themselves – they obviously speak their dialects perfectly, but most struggle to speak or write accurate Fusha, especially in this age of social media. (Edit: In other words, putting all or most of your eggs in one basket does have some significant advantages.)

I disagree with Interprete’s point that you can’t joke around with people in Fusha or Fusha-like Arabic. I think that’s taking it a little too far. Speaking a different variant – assuming you're strong and comfortable in it – doesn’t deprive you of your personality.

I would also be cautious about drawing too many conclusions from the situation of Arabic beginners trying to use Fusha socially. Their ability to integrate and make friends is hampered not only by the fact that they’re speaking Fusha but also the fact that their competence – and therefore their ability to have fluent and engaging conversations – is severely limited anyway.

What Cherine said about Egyptians adopting the dialects of the countries to which they move doesn’t line up well with my personal experience. When I go to argila cafes or restaurants, the Egyptian staff speak to me in Egyptian. I met a Kuwaiti student the other day, and she spoke Kuwaiti (and was therefore very hard for me to understand).

Contrary (perhaps?) to what Interprete was saying about four-line conversations, I find using dialect to be more important for these token interactions and the beginning of conversations with new people. Once you start delving deeply into a conversation with somebody or becoming their friend, they quickly get used to the idea that you speak a little differently. On the other hand, if you lead with pure Fusha, they might not understand you at first, or they may take it as a sign that you’re not competent in Arabic and insist on responding in broken English (though they might do that even if you are sticking to dialect).



> I don't see how it's possible to "understand" a local dialect, but not be able to speak it - don't the two skills go hand in hand, at least to a certain elevated degree?
> 
> Is the following scenario really realistic?
> 
> An Egyptian fully fluent in his dialect but "understanding " fuSHa.
> 
> A westerner fluent in fuSHa but "understanding " Egyptian dialect.
> 
> The two communicate in the following way:
> 
> The westerner asks the Egyptian a question in fuSHA which the Egyptian understands (but can't speak) while the Egyptian answers the westerner using Egyptian dialect which the westerner understands (but can't speak). To me, that's such an unrealistic scenario it sounds almost comical. I've never come across such a situation in the real world.
> 
> That's almost like saying....."Thomas speaks fluent Arabic....but can't understand a word of it."


That scenario really isn’t so crazy. What do you think happens when two Arabs from different regions or countries converse? They usually each speak their own dialect, each perhaps making some compromises, and any misunderstandings are resolved through reasonable assumptions or requests for clarification. The idea of understanding a language but struggling to produce it is also not uncommon. As I said earlier, many Arabs understand Fusha but struggle to produce it. And many children of Arab immigrants in English-speaking countries understand their dialect reasonably well but struggle to speak it.



> Without references/authorities, errors are introduced into the language and spread and we will no longer be able to understand each other...
> 
> But there is also this problem with MSA (although it is modern): several questions remain unanswered in the forum and sometimes when there are answers, they diverge, each person has his own understanding ... And sometimes there are even contradictions with modern dictionaries ...
> 
> So in this case how to know what is the understanding that is correct? Is there an authority? A reference ?
> 
> How will people be able to communicate with each other if everyone has their own understanding and there is no way to know what is correct understanding?
> 
> The situation is therefore already difficult between MSA and classical Arabic but I see that it is even worse with the dialects ...


As you said, this is problem for both MSA and the dialects. Occasionally I have to translate dialect texts from Lebanon. When I seek help from Jordanian speakers, they often claim to understand the segment initially, but when I present my questions, I find that they're relying on guesswork in the same places where I'm uncertain. Linguistic chaos is the order of the day, and it's a real problem for people in my line of work.

All that said, maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## Ali Smith

tracer2 said:


> That's almost like saying...._."Thomas speaks fluent Arabic....but can't understand a word of it."  _


I guess you've never heard of passive knowledge! I can understand the Egyptian dialect but can't speak it. I can understand the Levantine dialect to an extent but can't speak it. I can understand Punjabi and Pashto reasonably well but can't speak them.

So, it is perfectly possible for a person to be able to understand a language without being able to speak it. I wonder if elroy and cherine can speak all the dialects they can understand. I have a hunch that they can understand far more than they can speak.


----------



## zaw

You're right. We Arabs can understand far more dialects than we can speak. In other words, you could say that we have a passive knowledge of a lot of dialects. So yes, you can speak fusha in the Arab world and be understood, but you should also have a passive knowledge of the dialect of your local area because many Arabs cannot reply to you in fusha.

But you are right that you don't need to be able to speak a dialect. A passive knowledge of it will be enough.


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> I guess you've never heard of passive knowledge! I can understand the Egyptian dialect but can't speak it. I can understand the Levantine dialect to an extent but can't speak it. I can understand Punjabi and Pashto reasonably well but can't speak them.
> 
> So, it is perfectly possible for a person to be able to understand a language without being able to speak it. I wonder if elroy and cherine can speak all the dialects they can understand. I have a hunch that they can understand far more than they can speak.


أي لغة أو لهجة إن لم تقم بمحاولة الكتابة والتحدث بها لن تتعلمها أبدا

المشكلة نحن نخجل من التحدث بلغة الآخرين أو كتابتها كي لا يضحكوا علينا

اكتب وتكلم ولو خطأ هكذا تتعلم


----------



## Interprete

jack_1313 said:


> I disagree with Interprete’s point that you can’t joke around with people in Fusha or Fusha-like Arabic. I think that’s taking it a little too far. Speaking a different variant – assuming you're strong and comfortable in it – doesn’t deprive you of your personality.
> 
> 
> Contrary (perhaps?) to what Interprete was saying about four-line conversations, I find using dialect to be more important for these token interactions and the beginning of conversations with new people. Once you start delving deeply into a conversation with somebody or becoming their friend, they quickly get used to the idea that you speak a little differently. On the other hand, if you lead with pure Fusha, they might not understand you at first, or they may take it as a sign that you’re not competent in Arabic and insist on responding in broken English (though they might do that even if you are sticking to dialect).


I don’t find your experience so surprising, considering that you live in Jordan, not in Egypt. The sociolinguistic context is vastly different. Even though I ’only’ spent three years in Egypt, I far too often noticed what I was describing  - Egypt being a major destination for students learning Arabic. I think what you describe about people slowly getting used to you speaking fusha is probably true in many Arab countries where 3ammeya has not been actively promoted to the same degree that it has in Egypt, where you would have a much harder (impossible?) time finding a group of friends to have long evening conversations with while keeping your fusha, unless maybe your group is made up of literary academics.


> I would also be cautious about drawing too many conclusions from the situation of Arabic beginners trying to use Fusha socially. Their ability to integrate and make friends is hampered not only by the fact that they’re speaking Fusha but also the fact that their competence – and therefore their ability to have fluent and engaging conversations – is severely limited anyway.


Usually their fus7a is much more advanced than their 3ammeya, yet those who strive to speak 3ammeya thrive socially, while those who stick to fus7a end up among themselves and other foreigners.

I think the discussion has veered off towards whethe it is better to learn fusha or a dialect, while the original question was specifically about Egypt. It makes little sense to generalize the debate to the Arab world in general, the situation being completely different from one country to the next.


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Salut,
> 
> I have the impression when I read you that there are not native arabic speakers in the world? In fact the native language of people who live in Arab countries is a dialect, right?
> 
> Even the MSA is not a native language? So I suppose it must be even worse concerning classical Arabic?
> 
> I had already noticed that some had difficulty understanding classical Arabic because of the influence of the MSA but if I understood correctly the influence of the dialects is even worse?
> 
> This explains why many questions remain unanswered in the forum ... and why certain sentences are understood differently despite that sometimes they are simple ...
> 
> And sometimes there is no way to know what is correct understanding ... sometimes there are contradictions between what some understand and the meaning that dictionaries indicate ...


This sounds more like a complaint than an actual question 
But simply imagine trying to speak like in Béroul’s Tristan et Yseult. That’s the equivalent of Classical Arabic. Even MSA would be like talking the way Rousseau wrote his Rêveries du promeneur solitaire. I don’t think any native French speaker could fluently produce that kind of prose. Yet that’s what you demand of your Arab friends.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> This sounds more like a complaint than an actual question
> But simply imagine trying to speak like in Béroul’s Tristan et Yseult. That’s the equivalent of Classical Arabic. Even MSA would be like talking the way Rousseau wrote his Rêveries du promeneur solitaire. I don’t think any native French speaker could fluently produce that kind of prose. Yet that’s what you demand from your Arab friends.


Non mais je pense que la comparaison avec le français n'est pas pertinente. 
Mais surtout la question ce n'est pas celle-ci, j'en viens à me demander ce qu'est la langue arabe, cela veut dire quoi "arabophone" ?

Qui peut dire que la langue arabe est sa langue native/maternelle ? Apparemment personne si j'en crois ce que je lis ? Les sois-disant arabophones sont en fait des "dialectophones" ? 

Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles croire, je ne parle pas seulement de l'arabe classique mais aussi du MSA et là aussi je constate qu’apparemment le MSA n'est la langue maternelle/native de personne... Pire encore si j'ai bien compris tout est fait pour inciter les gens à être dialectophones car sinon tu ne te fais pas d'amis, tu es rejeté, exclu...

Et même le MSA n'est pas maitrisé par tous, si j'ai bien compris, certains seront incapables de te répondre en MSA si tu leur parles dans cette langue... Voir même ils te trouveront étrange... Ben désolé mais je trouve cela grave...

En gros on tire les gens vers le bas au lieu de les tirer vers le haut... Les dialectes remplacent l'arabe classique et le MSA et pour moi c'est une régression pas un progrès... On nous dis parfois que l'avantage du MSA c'est qu'il sera compris pas tous mais apparemment ce n'est pas toujours le cas...

Du coup peut-on toujours dire que l'arabe est une langue vivante ? 



Interprete said:


> Yet that’s what you demand from your Arab friends.


Non mais comme je disais la comparaison avec le français ne me semble pas pertinente... Mais il me semble normale et indispensable de pouvoir savoir si ce que l'on dit est correcte ou non, sinon n'importe qui peut dire n'importe quoi, n'importe qui peut introduire n'importe quoi dans la langue et à la fin on ne peut plus se comprendre... Et c'est bien là le problème...

Chacun aura sa propre compréhension et suivra ses propres règles, et là la langue perd énormément de son intérêt si on ne peut plus s'en servir pour communiquer, se comprendre...

Et tu dois le savoir un des meilleurs moyens d'apprendre une langue c'est l’immersion, n'est-ce pas ? Eh bien il me semble qu'à cause de ces dialectes on perd ce moyen si on veut apprendre l'arabe classique et le MSA, n'est-ce pas ? Et oui parce que si tu veux faire comme certains qui vont dans un pays où l'on parle la langue qu'ils veulent apprendre eh bien tu fais comment ? On va dans quel pays ?

Du coup je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains vont dans des pays sois-disant arabophones pour apprendre la langue arabe, je veux dire par là qu'il n'y a pas cet avantage qu'est l'immersion puisque ce ne sont pas réellement des pays arabophones mais plutôt "dialectophones" si j'ai bien compris ? On a l'immersion si on veut apprendre un dialecte mais pas si on veut apprendre l'arabe ? Ben dans ce cas autant rester en France et apprendre en France...


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Non mais je pense que la comparaison avec le français n'est pas pertinente.
> 
> 
> Non mais comme je disais la comparaison avec le français ne me semble pas pertinente...


Il serait utile de dire pourquoi tu penses cela. Je suis convaincu que la comparaison est absolument pertinente au contraire.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles croire, je ne parle pas seulement de l'arabe classique mais aussi du MSA


Non justement, je comparais l’arabe classique à l’ancien français de Béroul, et le MSA au français de Rousseau.


Ibn Nacer said:


> En gros on tire les gens vers le bas au lieu de les tirer vers le haut...


Désigner un "haut" et un "bas" est purement arbitraire.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Et même le MSA n'est pas maitrisé par tous, si j'ai bien compris, certains seront incapables de te répondre en MSA si tu leur parles dans cette langue... Voir même ils te trouveront étrange... Ben désolé mais je trouve cela grave...


Dans ce cas pourquoi ne trouves-tu pas grave que plus personne ne sache écrire comme Rousseau ? Et encore moins parler comme il l’aurait fait ?


Ibn Nacer said:


> Du coup peut-on toujours dire que l'arabe est une langue vivante ?


Évidemment, puisque tous les Arabes la parlent au quotidien. Si tu es en train d’affirmer que les dialectes ne sont pas de l’arabe, alors tu ne fais que reprender à ton compte une certaine idéologie qui n’est plus trop à la mode et qui encore une fois est purement arbitraire.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> Il serait utile de dire pourquoi tu penses cela. Je suis convaincu que la comparaison est absolument pertinente au contraire.


Je n'ai pas dit pourquoi car ce n'est pas un argument pour tout le monde...



Interprete said:


> Désigner un "haut" et un "bas" est purement arbitraire.


Ben non, c'est fondé à moins que tu penses que ce ne serait qu'une coïncidence... Je m'explique si je comprends bien certains messages, ceux qui maitrisent l'arabe classique et le MSA ce sont ceux qui sont instruits ce qui est logique en même temps car ces langues ne sont apparemment pas des langues maternelles/natives c'est donc que ceux qui les maitrisent ont reçu une instruction.

Il me semble qu'à l'école (dans les pays "arabophones") l'arabe qui est appris est l'arabe classique et le MSA, en tous cas je doute qu'on y apprenne le dialecte (je parle en général et d’après les livres scolaires de ces pays) mais si je me trompe n'hésite pas à me corriger...

Il me semble même qu'un certain écrivain connu était opposé à ce qu'on utilise le dialecte pour écrire un livre...



Interprete said:


> Dans ce cas pourquoi ne trouves-tu pas grave que plus personne ne sache écrire comme Rousseau ? Et encore moins parler comme il l’aurait fait ?


Non car on a le français d'aujourd'hui qui est une véritable langue avec des règles (Il y a même une académie) ! 

Ce qui implique qu'avec cette langue nous n’avons pas tous les problèmes que j'ai cité, on peut communiquer, on peut se comprendre, n'importe qui ne peut pas dire n'importe quoi, n'importe qui ne peut pas introduire n'importe quoi dans la langue... C'est pas chacun a sa propre compréhension et ses propres règles...

Je ne dis pas qu'il faudrait parler comme Rousseau mais il ne s'agit pas non plus d'être laxiste et ne pas faire un minimum d'efforts pour parler et écrire correctement le français. On sait que les jeunes d'aujourd'hui ont des difficultés, ils ont même parfois un langage et un vocabulaire particuliers, le sms n'arrange rien, ils ont même des difficultés à lire...



Interprete said:


> Évidemment, puisque tous les Arabes la parlent au quotidien. Si tu es en train d’affirmer que les dialectes ne sont pas de l’arabe, alors tu ne fais que reprender à ton compte une certaine idéologie qui n’est plus trop à la mode et qui encore une fois est purement arbitraire.


Ben là il faut que tu m'expliques : je te renvois la question si les dialectes et l'arabe classique et le MSA c'est la même chose alors cette présente discussion n'aurait pas lieu d'être...

Il y a clairement une différence, non ? Ces différences ne sont manifestement pas minimes puisque par exemple quelqu'un qui parlerait en arabe classique ou en MSA avec des dialectophones risque de ne pas être compris et ces derniers si j'ai bien compris risquent d'être incapables de répondre en arabe classique/MSA... On dit bien que deux personnes qui ne se comprennent pas ne parlent pas la même langue...

Dés lors qu'il y a une vraie différence alors tu ne peux pas dire que c'est purement arbitraire, c'est la réalité... Et là je ne parle même pas du "dialecte mixte" où on mélange des mots du dialecte avec des mots français... Certains ne savent même pas quel est l’équivalent de ces mots français dans leur propre dialecte...

Si tu préfères on reformule la question : dirais-tu que l'arabe classique et le MSA sont des langues vivantes ?

PS : Sinon de quelle idéologie tu parles au juste ?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Romeel said:


> أي لغة أو لهجة إن لم تقم بمحاولة الكتابة والتحدث بها لن تتعلمها أبدا
> 
> المشكلة نحن نخجل من التحدث بلغة الآخرين أو كتابتها كي لا يضحكوا علينا
> 
> اكتب وتكلم ولو خطأ هكذا تتعلم


Yes you are right, to learn a language you have to practice it, you have to speak it, write it and listen to it ...
This is why some go to countries where we speak the language they want to learn. Immersion is one of the best ways to practice a language and therefore to learn it...

You have to practice and even once you have learned the language you have to continue to practice to maintain your knowledge.

But the problem today: this is how to practice if the languages I want to learn is classic Arabic and MSA? In which country can I go to make immersion?


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Je n'ai pas dit pourquoi car ce n'est pas un argument pour tout le monde...


Ça serait bien de savoir pourquoi ce n’est pas un argument pour toi, au lieu de simplement le rejeter comme "pas pertinent". Pour moi il l’est, et en parler simplifierait largement l’échange.


Ibn Nacer said:


> ceux qui maitrisent l'arabe classique et le MSA ce sont ceux qui sont instruits ce qui est logique en même temps car ces langues ne sont apparemment pas des langues maternelles/natives c'est donc que ceux qui les maitrisent ont reçu une instruction.


Le fait qu’un savoir ne soit accessible que par l’enseignement officiel n’en fait pas un savoir "supérieur" par essence à un autre. Encore une fois c’est de l’arbitraire pur, de l’idéologique. De même il serait totalement arbitraire de penser que le grec ancien est supérieur au français au prétexte que l’un s’apprend obligatoirement à l’école alors que l’autre peut s’apprendre par immersion.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Non car on a le français d'aujourd'hui qui est une véritable langue avec des règles (Il y a même une académie) !


La différence entre une langue et un dialecte n’est pas scientifique, elle est politique. Est langue tout dialecte reconnu comme tel. Or le terme même de dialecte a été imposé à la 3ammeya, alors que beaucoup de natifs voient un continuum entre 3ammeya et fus7a, de même qu’on voit un continuum entre les divers niveaux de langue du français.



Ibn Nacer said:


> Ben là il faut que tu m'expliques : je te renvois la question si les dialectes et l'arabe classique et le MSA c'est la même chose alors cette présente discussion n'aurait pas lieu d'être...


Tu écris ça pour me répondre quand j’écris que les dialectes aussi sont de l’arabe. Cela n’implique pourtant aucunement que les dialectes soient la même chose que le MSA. En revanche ce sont deux manifestations d’une même langue effectivement, tout comme, encore une fois, Béroul écrivait (ou en tout cas déclamait) en français, bien qu’il nous soit méconnaissable aujourd’hui.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Si tu préfères on reformule la question : dirais-tu que l'arabe classique et le MSA sont des langues vivantes ?


Tu voudrais qu’il s’agisse d’une langue morte et momifiée à jamais dans son état classique, on l’a bien compris, mais ce n’est pas le cas, et aussi bien la vivacité des dialectes que les innovations constantes du MSA le prouvent.


----------



## Hemza

Ibn Nacer said:


> Non mais je pense que la comparaison avec le français n'est pas pertinente.


Elle l'est, surtout que cette comparaison s'applique à une grande partie des langues présentes sur Terre. Je m'explique: en tant que francophones, bien souvent nous avons tendance à confondre langue standard et langue parlée (dans toutes ses variantes) ou du moins à ne pas distinguer ces deux niveaux de la même langue (lié peut être à la vision prescriptive de l'enseignement du français qui ne reconnaît qu'une forme officielle de la langue et fait fi de l'usage et de ses variations) et lorsqu'un francophone rencontre l'arabe, il est déboussolé car la situation est appréhendée différemment. Je dis appréhendée car comme je l'ai dit plus haut, une grande partie des langues connaissent une forme standardisée officielle et un usage courant un peu plus "laxiste" sur le plan grammatical, y compris le français. La différence c'est qu'en arabe, ces variations sont connues et reconnues (bien que n'ayant pas de statut officiel, tout le monde s'accorde à dire qu'elles existent). Je crois que c'est ce qui peut paraître troublant pour un francophone qui du coup se demande ce qu'on désigne par "arabe" puisqu'à désigner tout cet ensemble (dialectes, langue standardisée etc) ça n'a plus de sens et il se demande ce que signifie "arabophone".


Ibn Nacer said:


> Mais surtout la question ce n'est pas celle-ci, j'en viens à me demander ce qu'est la langue arabe, cela veut dire quoi "arabophone" ?


C'est l'arabe dans sa globalité, à savoir la langue standardisée (et peu importe l'époque) ainsi que les dialectes parlés. Comme toutes les langues. Le grec parlé par exemple, connaît beaucoup de dialectes qui diffèrent du grec standard. Lorsqu'un grec parle de sa langue, il parle de la langue standardisée et des dialectes, bref, tout ce que "grec" englobe. C'est pareil pour l'arabe (quoique c'est sujet à polémique). Pour un arabophone, lorsqu'il est question d'arabe, il est question de la langue du Coran mais aussi de celle avec laquelle il s'énerve contre son enfant . Je ne peux pas m'exprimer concernant l'Egypte mais au Maroc par exemple, si on demande à quelqu'un de parler arabe, il s'agit bien souvent du dialecte (bien sûr tout dépend du contexte) car on ne l'exclut pas de la définition "d'arabe" (aujourd'hui le nationalisme chauvin gagnant du terrain, de nombreux jeunes citadins distinguent clairement l'arabe de la langue parlée) mais tout ça relève de cheminements idéologiques plus que linguistiques comme l'a dit @Interprete , la distinction entre dialecte et langue relève d'une distinction politique et non linguistique.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Qui peut dire que la langue arabe est sa langue native/maternelle ? Apparemment personne si j'en crois ce que je lis ? Les sois-disant arabophones sont en fait des "dialectophones" ?


Je vais appliquer ta question au monde francophone: les Canadiens francophones ou ceux de Louisiane (Cajuns) peuvent ils être considérés comme des locuteurs natifs du français ou comme des francophones sachant que leur français diffère du français standard parisien? Tu comprends les limites de ton raisonnement?



Ibn Nacer said:


> Pire encore si j'ai bien compris tout est fait pour inciter les gens à être dialectophones car sinon tu ne te fais pas d'amis, tu es rejeté, exclu...



Je te rassure, c'est loin d'être le cas. Sache que si une discussion tourne court, c'est bien souvent parce que l'arabophone natif aura parfois honte de ne pas maîtriser aussi bien ou mieux la langue standardisée (MSA) que l'étranger qui l'utilise pour échanger avec lui. Au contraire, tu susciteras l'admiration. Peut être que dans certains milieux tu serais rejeté mais c'est plutôt par une minorité de gens complexés qui ont peu d'estime pour l'arabe et au final pour eux .




Ibn Nacer said:


> Et même le MSA n'est pas maitrisé par tous, si j'ai bien compris, certains seront incapables de te répondre en MSA si tu leur parles dans cette langue... Voir même ils te trouveront étrange... Ben désolé mais je trouve cela grave...



C'est dû à la fois aux systèmes scolaires publics des pays arabes qui sont médiocres et au fait que les livres dans les pays arabes sont une espèce en voie de disparition.  Certains n'ont jamais ouvert de livres . Mais c'est le cas dans toutes les langues. Combien de Francais sont incapables d'écrire une phrase ou un texte sans faute(s)? Cette situation n'est pas propre aux pays arabes.



Ibn Nacer said:


> Du coup peut-on toujours dire que l'arabe est une langue vivante ?



Pourquoi ne serait ce pas le cas selon toi?



Ibn Nacer said:


> Du coup je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains vont dans des pays sois-disant arabophones pour apprendre la langue arabe, je veux dire par là qu'il n'y a pas cet avantage qu'est l'immersion puisque ce ne sont pas réellement des pays arabophones mais plutôt "dialectophones" si j'ai bien compris ? On a l'immersion si on veut apprendre un dialecte mais pas si on veut apprendre l'arabe ? Ben dans ce cas autant rester en France et apprendre en France...



Tu serais surpris d'apprendre que bien des étrangers disent ça à propos de la France. "J'ai appris le français mais quand je suis arrivé en France, je ne comprenais rien à ce que disaient les gens!". Car la langue parlée, plus ou moins familière, diffère de la langue écrite, s'affranchit de certaines règles de grammaire, utilise un vocabulaire différent, parfois même très différent, une prononciation différente du français lu/soutenu etc. J'ai appris l'anglais britannique à l'école. 5 ans d'anglais pour quoi? Pour qu'en arrivant à Londres, je tombe sur un Irlandais de Dublin et je ne comprenais RIEN à ce qu'il me disait! J'ai compris que mes cours d'anglais étaient utiles dans une certaine mesure mais ne pourraient remplacer l'immersion que toutes les langues réclament pour connaître leurs secrets que les livres ne livrent que rarement.

Ps: j'ai écrit tout ça depuis un téléphone, désolé pour les fautes et approximations.


----------



## Romeel

Ibn Nacer said:


> Yes you are right, to learn a language you have to practice it, you have to speak it, write it and listen to it ...
> This is why some go to countries where we speak the language they want to learn. Immersion is one of the best ways to practice a language and therefore to learn it...
> 
> You have to practice and even once you have learned the language you have to continue to practice to maintain your knowledge.
> 
> But the problem today: this is how to practice if the languages I want to learn is classic Arabic and MSA? In which country can I go to make immersion?


For speaking you "maybe" are write, but for writing you don't need.

For example here most of who understand Arabic grammar (some of them know more than Arabs) don't write in Arabic!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hemza said:


> Elle l'est, surtout que cette comparaison s'applique à une grande partie des langues présentes sur Terre.


Ben oui et non lol, en fait il me semble qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il y a eu un malentendu, cela arrive parfois, je vais donc essayer de m'expliquer comme tu l'as fait... Je vais d'abord commencer par le "oui" en répondant à ton explication :



Hemza said:


> Je m'explique: en tant que francophones, bien souvent nous avons tendance à confondre langue standard et langue parlée (dans toutes ses variantes) ou du moins à ne pas distinguer ces deux niveaux de la même langue (lié peut être à la vision prescriptive de l'enseignement du français qui ne reconnaît qu'une forme officielle de la langue et fait fi de l'usage et de ses variations) et lorsqu'un francophone rencontre l'arabe, il est déboussolé car la situation est appréhendée différemment. Je dis appréhendée car comme je l'ai dit plus haut, une grande partie des langues connaissent une forme standardisée officielle et un usage courant un peu plus "laxiste" sur le plan grammatical, y compris le français. La différence c'est qu'en arabe, *ces variations* sont connues et reconnues (bien que n'ayant pas de statut officiel, tout le monde s'accorde à dire *qu'elles existent*).


Mais oui, je n'ai pas dit le contraire, bien sûr que ces "variations" existent, c'est une évidence, c'est même tellement évident que je ne pensais pas que cela pouvait faire l'objet d'un débat... Du coup quand je disais que la comparaison avec le français ne me semblait pas pertinente j'étais loin de m'imaginer qu'on comprendrait que je voulais nier l’existence de ces "variations"...

Rappelons que je répondais à Interprete qui comparait l'arabe classique avec un "ancien français"...

Or en effet je ne trouve pas pertinent de comparer l'arabe classique avec un "ancien français" juste parce que tous les deux sont anciens. Je dis "ancien français" pour faire simple mais c'est par exemple "français de Béroul" ou "français du moyen-âge" qui ont été mentionnés...

Enfin bref un français, en gros qui, aujourd’hui, n'est plus pratiqué, n'est plus compris, un français que plus personne ne parle, ne lis, n'écrit ou n'écoute, que plus personne n'apprend ou n'enseigne... Bref un français tombé aux oubliettes, complétement désuet...

Or tout cela mise à part l'ancienneté ne s'applique aucunement à l'arabe classique ! En effet l'arabe classique est pratiqué, il est lu, écrit, écouté, compris et il continue d'être étudié, appris et enseigné... Et une grande partie des règles, normes, vocabulaire...etc du MSA provient de l'arabe classique il me semble, non ?

Alors oui, selon moi il n'est pas pertinent de comparer l'arabe classique à un "ancien français"...

Voilà, j’espère avoir dissipé le malentendu...



Hemza said:


> (aujourd'hui le nationalisme chauvin gagnant du terrain, de nombreux jeunes citadins distinguent clairement l'arabe de la langue parlée) mais tout ça relève de cheminements idéologiques plus que linguistiques comme l'a dit @Interprete , la distinction entre dialecte et langue relève d'une distinction politique et non linguistique.


Ok j'entends ce que tu dis mais je tiens à rappeler qu'en ce qui me concerne, cette politique ce n'était pas mon sujet, il semble que ce soit un sujet brulant qui peut mener à des discussions/polémiques sans fin...

Du coup pour éviter de tomber dans ce sujet j'ai repris ci-dessus le terme que tu as utilisé à savoir "variation" mais ce terme risque de moins bien être compris que le terme "dialecte" qui est plus répandu alors pour la suite je vais reprendre ce terme "dialecte" mais pas pour faire de la politique, on est d'accord, hein ?

Maintenant que ce point est (du moins je l’espère) clarifié, j'aimerais clarifier un autre point (car là aussi il semblerait que j'ai été mal compris, encore une fois les malentendus ça arrivent) concernant les raisons pour lesquelles je faisais une distinction entre les "dialectes", l'arabe classique et le MSA.

Quand je disais qu'ils sont différents, qu'ils ne sont pas la même chose, c'était notamment *du point de vue de l'intercompréhension*. En effet j'avais dit entre autres qu'ils étaient différents *en ce sens que *par exemple quelqu'un qui ne connait qu'un "dialecte" ne comprendra pas l'arabe classique/le MSA.



Hemza said:


> Ibn Nacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qui peut dire que la langue arabe est sa langue native/maternelle ? Apparemment personne si j'en crois ce que je lis ? Les sois-disant arabophones sont en fait des "dialectophones" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Je vais appliquer ta question au monde francophone: les Canadiens francophones ou ceux de Louisiane (Cajuns) peuvent ils être considérés comme des locuteurs natifs du français ou comme des francophones sachant que leur français diffère du français standard parisien? Tu comprends les limites de ton raisonnement?
Click to expand...

J'entends ce que tu dis mais en fait ce n'est pas ça mon raisonnement, ce n'est pas grave, c'est juste encore un malentendu qu'on va essayer de dissiper...

Si on lit la phrase juste après "_Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles croire,* je ne parle pas seulement de l'arabe classique *mais aussi du MSA et là aussi je constate qu’apparemment le MSA n'est la langue maternelle/native de personne..._" ou encore encore la reformulation que j'ai dû faire à Interprete ou encore si on en prend en compte le contexte de la discussion... Alors je pense qu'on pourra comprendre que je voulais parler de l'arabe classique dans un premier temps et du MSA dans un second temps...

Alors pour être plus clair... Je reformule :


> Qui peut dire que la l'arabe classique ou le MSA est sa langue native/maternelle ?





Hemza said:


> C'est dû à la fois aux systèmes scolaires publics des pays arabes qui sont médiocres et au fait que les livres dans les pays arabes sont une espèce en voie de disparition. Certains n'ont jamais ouvert de livres . Mais c'est le cas dans toutes les langues. Combien de Francais sont incapables d'écrire une phrase ou un texte sans faute(s)? Cette situation n'est pas propre aux pays arabes.


C'est bien dommage tout ça... Est-ce pour cela que plusieurs pays arabes ont numérisé leurs livres scolaires ?



Hemza said:


> Ps: j'ai écrit tout ça depuis un téléphone, désolé pour les fautes et approximations.


Je trouve que tu débrouilles bien avec un téléphone contrairement à moi...


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Enfin bref un français, en gros qui, aujourd’hui, n'est plus pratiqué, n'est plus compris, un français que plus personne ne parle, ne lis, n'écrit ou n'écoute, que plus personne n'apprend ou n'enseigne... Bref un français tombé aux oubliettes, complétement désuet...
> 
> Or tout cela mise à part l'ancienneté ne s'applique aucunement à l'arabe classique ! En effet l'arabe classique est pratiqué, il est lu, écrit, écouté, compris et il continue d'être étudié, appris et enseigné...


Ce n’est pas vrai. Dans les deux cas l’état ancien de la langue est lu et compris par une minorité spécialisée.
L’ancien français est au programme de l’agrégation de lettres donc tout professeur agrégé a de solides notions d’ancien français, qui est enseigné et appris et jusqu’à assez récemment on se frottait à un peu d’ancien français en terminale littéraire. Aucune différence donc avec l’arabe classique qui est lu et compris par une minorité spécialisée : soit des religieux musulmans, soit des historiens, soit des profs de littérature arabe. Le fait que le Coran soit en arabe classique et lui donne donc une visibilité artificielle ne doit pas induire en erreur quant à la véritable vivacité de cet état de langue, qui est à peu près aussi moribond que l’ancien français. D’ailleurs il est intéressant de remarquer que beaucoup d’Arabes chrétiens ont énormément de mal à comprendre l’arabe coranique.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Et une grande partie des règles, normes, vocabulaire...etc du MSA provient de l'arabe classique il me semble, non ?


Oui, tout comme une grande partie des règles, normes, vocabulaire, etc. du français moderne provient de l’ancien français.



Ibn Nacer said:


> "_Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles croire,* je ne parle pas seulement de l'arabe classique *mais aussi du MSA et là aussi je constate qu’apparemment le MSA n'est la langue maternelle/native de personne..._"


Il en va de même pour le registre soutenu du français, qui fait forcément l’objet d’un apprentissage plus ou moins scolaire. La majorité de la population n’apprend pas à "parler comme un livre" par simple immersion en famille et auprès des amis. C’est en lisant, en allant à l’école, en apprenant un vocabulaire et des tournures spécifiques à l’expression écrite, qu’on en vient à développer une certaine maîtrise du registre soutenu tel qu’il est attendu dans nos dissertations écrites d’abord, puis dans nos exposés scolaires/universitaires oraux dans un deuxième temps. Rien de cela n’est inné, rien de cela n’est appris passivement comme l’est le français "de tous les jours".
Il suffit d’observer les enfants de familles étrangères, par exemple les enfants de Britanniques qui ont grandi en France : ils "parlent" l’anglais qu’ils ont entendu à la maison, mais ayant été scolarisés dans le système français, ils ne maîtrisent absolument pas les registres plus soutenus de la langue anglaise. C’est la même chose avec les dialectes, appris par immersion, et le MSA, appris par scolarisation.


----------



## Hemza

Ibn Nacer said:


> Mais oui, je n'ai pas dit le contraire, bien sûr que ces "variations" existent, c'est une évidence, c'est même tellement évident que je ne pensais pas que cela pouvait faire l'objet d'un débat... Du coup quand je disais que la comparaison avec le français ne me semblait pas pertinente j'étais loin de m'imaginer qu'on comprendrait que je voulais nier l’existence de ces "variations"...


Ce que j'avais compris de tes messages, c'est que tu ne niais pas l'existence des variations/dialectes mais plutôt que tu semblais exclure ces variations/dialectes de la définition d'arabophone voilà pourquoi j'ai comparé au français. Supposons que je parle le français de Normandie ou de Picardie/Pas de Calais (avec tout ce qui va avec, par exemple, dire "kien" au lieu de "chien") cela fait-il de moi un non francophone? La définition d'arabophone ne se limite pas qu'à l'arabe standard/classique et inclut les dialectes.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Enfin bref un français, en gros qui, aujourd’hui, n'est plus pratiqué, n'est plus compris, un français que plus personne ne parle, ne lis, n'écrit ou n'écoute, que plus personne n'apprend ou n'enseigne... Bref un français tombé aux oubliettes, complétement désuet...
> Or tout cela mise à part l'ancienneté ne s'applique aucunement à l'arabe classique !





Ibn Nacer said:


> En effet l'arabe classique est pratiqué, il est lu, écrit, écouté, compris et il continue d'être étudié, appris et enseigné... Et une grande partie des règles, normes, vocabulaire...etc du MSA provient de l'arabe classique il me semble, non ?


Tu as raison sur ce point mais à mon avis, la comparaison reste pertinente car comme l'a dit @Interprete , les règles actuelles et la langue elle-même proviennent de cet état ancien de la langue.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Quand je disais qu'ils sont différents, qu'ils ne sont pas la même chose, c'était notamment *du point de vue de l'intercompréhension*. En effet j'avais dit entre autres qu'ils étaient différents *en ce sens que *par exemple quelqu'un qui ne connait qu'un "dialecte" ne comprendra pas l'arabe classique/le MSA.


Il ne comprendra pas tout mais pourra comprendre des mots, des portions de phrases etc. Mais c'est pareil en français: un locuteur d'un français familié, simplifié, dialectal, qualifié de patois, sera-t-il capable de comprendre un livre d'Honoré de Balzac? Ca risque d'être compliqué. L'intercompréhension et le relative uniformité que connaît la France est artificielle et n'est que le résultat des politiques éducatives et linguistiques menées (forcées souvent) depuis la fin du 19ème siècle. Au début du 20ème siècle encore, bien des locuteurs de différentes régions ne pouvaient pas communiquer entre eux.
Tu comprends le parallèle avec l'arabe? Ce qu'Interprete et moi essayons de te faire comprendre, c'est que les remarques et griefs que tu sembles appliquer à l'arabe, s'appliquent en grande partie (à quelques nuances près) au français ainsi qu'à bien  des langues à travers le monde. Tu sembles surpris (et confus) du fait que le mot "arabe" et "arabophone" recouvre en réalité une multitude de choses (et pas forcément ce à quoi tu t'attendais) mais sache que cela s'applique à la plupart des langues dans le monde. Francophone et français (au sens linguistique) peuvent tout autant désigner un locuteur parisien qu'un acadien ou un cajun de Louisiane pourtant le Parisien aurait toutes les peines du monde à comprendre ces deux-là sans exposition préalable. Ils sont différents mais tous français. C'est ce qu'Inteprete veut te faire comprendre je crois: arabe englobe une multitude de réalités et de cas de figure.

Tu ne prétends pas attribuer une étiquette, mais simplement mettre le doigt sur les différences? Leur importance relève du ressenti personnel d'où les débats enflammés au sein même de certains pays arabes entre ceux qui prétendent que les dialectes ne sont pas de l'arabe (car pour eux, la seule référence est l'arabe standard ou celui employé dans le Coran) quand d'autres les considèrent comme de l'arabe malgré les différences avec l'arabe standard. Mais comme l'a justement fait remarquer Interprete, derrière ces considérations, se cachent souvent des conflits idéologiques/politiques voilà pourquoi il a rappelé que la distinction "langue/dialecte" n'est que politique. Tout comme certains diront que le français de France et le français du Canada sont deux langues différentes, d'autres les verront comme deux variations dialectales d'une même langue (je fais partie de cette catégorie).


Ibn Nacer said:


> Si on lit la phrase juste après "_Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles croire,* je ne parle pas seulement de l'arabe classique *mais aussi du MSA et là aussi je constate qu’apparemment le MSA n'est la langue maternelle/native de personne..._"


Si tu entends par "langue maternelle" la langue à laquelle le bébé et l'enfant est oralement exposé, alors effectivement, c'est le dialecte arabe propre à sa région. Un enfant ne commence à apprendre l'arabe standard moderne qu'à partir de l'école et y est potentiellement exposé à la télé, devant les dessins animés, etc. Ses parents peuvent aussi le parler mais dans tous les cas, il reste arabophone.

Je voudrais nuancer ce que j'ai dit: effectivement, ne parler que l'arabe standard peut parfois créer une barrière en fonction du contexte. Toi, francophone ne maîtrisant que l'arabe standard, tu es attablé avec des amis dans un café et que vous parlez de choses disons banales du quotidien, tu parleras en arabe standard, tes amis arabophones pourront ou non te répondre en arabe standard, dans un mélange d'arabe standard et de dialecte (je pense notamment à la grammaire dialectale) mais entre eux, il y a de fortes chances qu'ils recourrent au dialecte et là, tu risques de te sentir un peu exclu si tu n'arrives pas à suivre (admettons une blague qui fasse rire tout le monde mais tu ne comprends pas, tu te sentiras un peu seul, n'est ce pas?  ).
Tu pourrais comme l'a justement fait remarquer Interprète, rapporter l'arabe standard à un niveau de français soutenu et les dialectes, à un niveau familier (sans jugement de valeur). Te vois tu rire avec des amis dans un français hyper châtié, alors que tes amis emploient un registre familier ou parle un patois non parisien? C'est ce même décalage qui risque de créer une barrière, et non pas la langue en elle-même. Tu comprends maintenant? C'est similaire avec l'arabe. Parler l'arabe standard en soi n'est pas un "problème" mais c'est le décalage entre le sérieux et le côté formel qu'implique l'arabe standard qui contraste fortement avec le côté familier du dialecte. C'est à ce titre que la comparaison avec le français est pertinente. Maintenant parler en arabe standard ne te causera aucun souci, je te l'ai dit, les gens seront admiratifs qu'en tant que non arabophone, tu maîtrises l'arabe standard avec lequel une partie des arabophones non éduqués, a beaucoup de mal. Encore une fois, tout dépend de la situation et du contexte, il y a une multitude de réactions possibles (et tu le vois avec les messages où chacun fait part d'une expérience singulière au contact du monde arabophone).


----------



## Hemza

Ibn Nacer said:


> C'est bien dommage tout ça... Est-ce pour cela que plusieurs pays arabes ont numérisé leurs livres scolaires ?


Je ne crois pas que ce soit lié à ça. Les pays arabes ont en majorité des systèmes (publics) éducatifs médiocres comparés à d'autres, car les investissements nécessaires se font attendre (formation du corps enseignant, matériel à disposition, pédagogie parfois archaïque, programmes scolaires inadaptés aux défis actuels, accès à l'éducation défaillant dans certaines régions, etc). La littérature n'est pas mise en avant ni valorisée de manière générale. Un peu comme en France, les matières "scientifiques" (je schématise) sont bien plus valorisées et on préfèrera que son enfant soit médecin, ingénieur etc plutôt qu'auteur ou spécialiste en littérature car c'est plus difficile d'en vivre. Bon là, j'extrapole, ce dernier point n'est pas ce qui explique le niveau en arabe. Il me semble aussi qu'il y a une distinction de genre: les filles réussissent mieux que les garçons à l'école il me semble (mais c'est un autre sujet).

La numérisation c'est simplement le passage d'un support à un autre. Le niveau en arabe est mauvais chez certains élèves pour les mêmes raisons qui expliquent pourquoi le niveau en français chez certains peut l'être chez nous et comme à peu près partout dans le monde.


----------

